

A Jamaican woman changed my life - farhadhf
https://medium.com/@davfry/a-jamaican-woman-changed-my-life-2bc03edacafc

======
JoeAltmaier
Brilliant! We have dog-walkers, caterers, all sorts of people to help
actualize our wishes. Someone to verbalize your day, help you sort out
priorities, just to hear it said out loud can change the way you think about
it.

Maybe a voice app could do it, but not as well as a breathing human being.

------
justntime
Interesting idea. How we start our day is very important, it's like a morning
roundtable meeting but with just one other person setting the day up right.
Good luck and signing up for the list to check it out.

